# Beach candid shots in florida C&C please



## Dantheman4334 (Feb 16, 2009)

So, what do you guys think?

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 





If someone could figure out how to get the string out of the 3rd shot without making it look weird, I would be very happy.:mrgreen:

So, let me know what you guys think

Max


----------



## Dantheman4334 (Feb 16, 2009)

but wait, there's more

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love #2 the best


----------



## Dantheman4334 (Feb 16, 2009)

can anyone help me? can anyone at least please give me some feedback?


----------



## leighthal (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is my attempt at fixing the string. Might not work for a 8x10 but small pic might work. I like the first set..... looks like a great day at the beach. I'm no expert at the critiques so I'll leave that to the "proffessionals".


----------



## Ecas32 (Feb 16, 2009)

wow that looks like there was never a string there at all!!!
great photoshoping skills

how do u do something like this?


----------



## leighthal (Feb 16, 2009)

I use Corel Photo Paint. Cloning, hand drawing, and a whole lot of pixel magnification to paint the individual pixels to blend for a more natural look. I would be lost with out my Corel. My computer once died and had to use Photoshop for a week and felt like commiting suicide.


----------



## Dantheman4334 (Feb 16, 2009)

leighthal said:


> Here is my attempt at fixing the string. Might not work for a 8x10 but small pic might work. I like the first set..... looks like a great day at the beach. I'm no expert at the critiques so I'll leave that to the "proffessionals".



Very nice! Thank you so much


----------



## Lynnzora (Feb 16, 2009)

The water shots are amazing.  Great detail.  #2 at the top captures a precious moment.  Nice


----------



## Dantheman4334 (Feb 16, 2009)

Lynnzora said:


> The water shots are amazing.  Great detail.  #2 at the top captures a precious moment.  Nice



why thank you


----------



## ANDS! (Feb 16, 2009)

Whew.  That toe in #2 is ridunkulous.  Otherwise - good joints.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 16, 2009)

good shots, you pedophile...lol j/k


----------



## Dantheman4334 (Feb 16, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> good shots, you pedophile...lol j/k



thus is the sad reality of america.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 16, 2009)

well i guess you don't know what j/k meand. It means just kidding....


----------



## Dantheman4334 (Feb 16, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> well i guess you don't know what j/k meand. It means just kidding....



no I know. never mind. I'm just reminded how no one can take candid shots anymore without being looked down apon. But yes, its funny too


----------



## bdavis (Feb 17, 2009)

Careful when shooting kids, people get the wrong idea...

Anyways I love the little girl in the waves, the composition is good and the bright colors lead you right in. Great capture!


----------



## Dantheman4334 (Feb 17, 2009)

bdavis said:


> Careful when shooting kids, *people get the wrong idea..*.
> 
> Anyways I love the little girl in the waves, the composition is good and the bright colors lead you right in. Great capture!



well this is what I'm talking about. I'm sure 50 years ago no one would have cared. That being said, I'm 17. I don't think anyone would suspect me anyways.


----------



## bdavis (Feb 17, 2009)

You'd be surprised. I was shooting a fair for a local newszine a few years ago when I was about 19 or so and I had a few parents come up to me and strictly tell me they didn't want me shooting photos of their kids. It was obvious that I was press and I explained to them that I was with the newszine, but they didn't care. Sad our country is this way, but it just takes one person to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Dantheman4334 (Feb 17, 2009)

bdavis said:


> You'd be surprised. I was shooting a fair for a local newszine a few years ago when I was about 19 or so and I had a few parents come up to me and strictly tell me they didn't want me shooting photos of their kids. It was obvious that I was press and I explained to them that I was with the newszine, but they didn't care. Sad our country is this way, but it just takes one person to ruin it for everyone.



that is very sad actually. I hope we can one day live in a society where we don't have to worry about those kinds of things.


----------



## bdavis (Feb 17, 2009)

Hopefully we can, but I wouldn't bet on it happening any time soon. There are always going to be people who do those kinds of things without thinking about the repercussions...


----------

